
Requirements for a new Internet Protocol - PhaseMage
http://isogrid.org/blog/2016/06/02/isogrid-requirements/
======
PhaseMage
Hi There! I'm the creator of IsoGrid, and my name is Travis Martin. Let me
know if you have any questions!

~~~
nabla9
Is there actually foundation called IsoGrid or is this your personal page?

~~~
PhaseMage
I've not solicited donations, nor have any been offered. I'll incorporate when
I think doing so is worth my time. In the meantime, I'd rather spend my free
time coding. Would you rather I spend my time on paperwork or coding?

If the 'Foundation' thing turns you off, would you suggest I change it? And if
so, to what? But now that you mention it, I should probably at least register
the trademark, what do you think?

